# RAF West Raynham



## UrbanX (Feb 4, 2008)

RAF West Raynham in Norfolk was used for Bloodhound Missile training. It has recently been de-commissioned by the MoD, so we thought we’d grab the opportunity. 

Visited with Cavewheel & ubdvcv, my main agenda was getting to the dome… 

From outside the perimeter things looked grim:






No entry eh? The Fire station & Control Tower.















Ever fancy turning up your Brilliancy?





I always find it creepy when the curtains still blow in the breeze…





Someone ALWAYS has to creep behind and do the bunny ears!





Time for THE DOME…





The dome is about 70ft across, and is in effect a 360 decree projection screen. The thing that hits you the most about the dome is the noise. The click of a camera shutter echo’s round continuously for 10 seconds, sounding like a helicopter landing! 

















Me putting the ‘X’ into Exploration! 










Last silhouette shot I promise!


----------



## Wishmaster (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: RAF West Raynham (Busted!)*

Excellent report, shame about getting busted though, like the brilliancy shot


----------



## krela (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: RAF West Raynham (Busted!)*

Please stop making references to security, it's against site rules.


----------



## Wishmaster (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: RAF West Raynham (Busted!)*

love the silotte shots, and would like to of heard the echo'in of shutters


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: RAF West Raynham (Busted!)*

Well done for getting in guys. The dome is amazing. That first pic is great.


----------



## King Al (Feb 5, 2008)

*Re: RAF West Raynham (Busted!)*

Super pics, Love the dome, and the Brilliancy. think i might have to drop in and replenish my Brilliancy


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 5, 2008)

*Re: RAF West Raynham (Busted!)*

Cheers for comments guys, it's an immense site. 
(Security detail edited, hope just saying they were "on the ball" is OK!)


----------



## smileysal (Feb 5, 2008)

Really like that dome. Any ideas on what it was used for? Like the window shot, in B&W with the curtains moving, thats a nice one. That control tower is huge, not seen one that size before.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 5, 2008)

The site was used for Bloodhound Missile training. Which are air to ground and normally on a trailer thingy (I think). The dome works as a massve 360 degree screen. Matey boy to be trained is put in the middle of the dome, and they can fly planes past for him or her to aim at, so if a plane is coming over his (or her) left shoulder, then it will appear literally over his or her left shoulder. 
I'd go as for to assume they had a headset / ear defenders on!

Definitely the weirdest place I've ever explored.


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 5, 2008)

King Al said:


> think i might have to drop in and replenish my Brilliancy



KA, you'll always be brilliant! 



UrbanX said:


> The dome works as a massve 360 degree screen...



That is just so well neat. Imagine the full-on sound, going by the echo you experienced in there!


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 5, 2008)

I must admit my first thought was "Imagine 360 Porn"


----------



## Wishmaster (Feb 5, 2008)

UrbanX said:


> I must admit my first thought was "Imagine 360 Porn"



lmao, I was thinking that too lol


----------



## smileysal (Feb 5, 2008)

UrbanX said:


> The site was used for Bloodhound Missile training. Which are air to ground and normally on a trailer thingy (I think). The dome works as a massve 360 degree screen. Matey boy to be trained is put in the middle of the dome, and they can fly planes past for him or her to aim at, so if a plane is coming over his (or her) left shoulder, then it will appear literally over his or her left shoulder.
> I'd go as for to assume they had a headset / ear defenders on!
> 
> Definitely the weirdest place I've ever explored.



Aaah, cheers UrbanX. Sounds brilliant.

 Sal


----------



## shadowman (Feb 12, 2008)

I read in my local newspaper that the houses on the site are being sold off, but first they had been cleaned up by local Polish and Lith Workers.They want to make the place some sort of eco village.


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 12, 2008)

Yep, some of the houses have been refurbed (sales office and all). Some still lie derelict but nothing special to see, well not when there's a control tower, and dome near by! 
If they thurn the dome to an Eco-House then I'll put an offer in!


----------

